# Question On Quinn Bill



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I see you have attached a list of Quinn Bill approved institutions to this site. It will have no impact on me but I was wondering what happens to a newly hired police officer in Massachusetts who holds a degree in criminal justice from another state or a major college not on that list? In New Hampshire there is no set bill which regulates college incentive, rather this is a matter of individual department contracts and some specify simply a "degree in criminal justice related studies" is required while other contracts leave a broad latitude to the studies which will allow pay upgrade. What happens to someone who is hired and has a masters degree say from Boston University in public administration with a minor in psychology and is currently taking courses over at Suffolk Law? Is he kept at the "no degree level" while someone with an Associates from Curry advances? Seems to me the degree from any institute, like BU or BC should get reward for the time he/she spent and the money invested if a law enforcement career is chosen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

You can submit your transcripts and a prospectus to the Board of Higher Education for a waiver, but the degree better be in CJ or very close. 

If someone has a degree in Criminology from Florida State they will most likely get the waiver. A degree in Public Administration from any school probably will not.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Q: I enrolled in a Bachelor Degree program in Criminal Justice prior to January 1, 2004, and graduated from the program. The school is out-of-state and is not a NEASC-accredited institution. Am I eligible for PCIPP benefits?

A: No. An officer that has enrolled in a Bachelor Degree program in Criminal Justice prior to January 1, 2004, must attend a NEASC-accredited institution as one of the eligibility requirements. He/she must also have met the academic requirements as listed in the response to the FAQ: If I enrolled in a program prior to January 1, 2004, which institutions are PCIPP eligible? in this section (ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS).

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/faq.asp

Eligible Institutions

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/elig_institutions.asp


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone have any experience w/ Northeastern's Master's Degree in Criminal Science program? Is it worth the hassle?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

DJM1968 said:


> Anyone have any experience w/ Northeastern's Master's Degree in Criminal Science program? Is it worth the hassle?


It will get you the same 25% as the Anna Maria or Curry programs.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> It will get you the same 25% as the Anna Maria or Curry programs.




Yeah, but will a prospective employer say: "he just went through the motions" or will he say "@#*&, maybe this guy knows what the [email protected]$% he's taking about"?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

The master's won't help you get hired... only promoted. If even that


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> The master's won't help you get hired... only promoted. If even that


That is only true for civil circus departments. It carries tons of weight in non-civil circus departments for both initial hire and promotion...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

DJM1968 said:


> Yeah, but will a prospective employer say: "he just went through the motions" or will he say "@#*&, maybe this guy knows what the [email protected]$% he's taking about"?


Take it from someone who did it the hard way; take the path of least resistance, collect the 25%, and smile all the way to the bank.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

chief801 said:


> That is only true for civil circus departments. It carries tons of weight in non-civil circus departments for both initial hire and promotion...


Playing the odds, majority are CS


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Crvtte65 said:


> Playing the odds, majority are CS


Not to mention, chances are your hiring/promotion board will consist of people who most likely have WNEC/Curry/Anna Maria degrees themselves.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

We have an "enhanced" Quinn Bill. *"Degree? You don't need no stinkin' degree, man!"*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. guys. I am one who feels I'd rather work with a number of officers with degrees in various backgrounds, including but not limited to C.J. majors. Setting up an incentive program which fails to allow for a broader education will keep many highly qualified people from the job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Inspector said:


> Setting up an incentive program which fails to allow for a broader education will keep many highly qualified people from the job.


If someone doesn't want to be a police officer just because their college degree doesn't qualify for the Quinn Bill, I certainly don't want them working with me because they want the job for all the wrong reasons and obviously don't handle adversity well.

Many people on my department came on with degrees in fields except Criminal Justice; they've all gone on to earn (or are in the process of earning) their CJ degrees to qualify for the Quinn Bill.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Playing the odds, majority are CS


Depends where you are in the state and the size of your department...out my way the majority are not civil service and the trend has been to do away with it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Not to mention, chances are your hiring/promotion board will consist of people who most likely have WNEC/Curry/Anna Maria degrees themselves.


WNEC has dismantled, Curry in Worcester is closing and Anna Banana is too expensive. Worcester State is about half price for the same program, minus state tuition break, military tuition waiver, and some apprenticeship check I get every month from Uncle Sam = gettin' mine on the cheap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

SinePari said:


> WNEC has dismantled, Curry in Worcester is closing and Anna Banana is too expensive. Worcester State is about half price for the same program, minus state tuition break, military tuition waiver, and some apprenticeship check I get every month from Uncle Sam = gettin' mine on the cheap.


I hear you....I got my Master's from UMass-Lowell for free because of the veteran's waiver. It was 18 months of hell, but saved me about $15,000.

Still, Anna Maria & Curry pretty much have a stranglehold back East although I've heard WNEC is going to pull a Lazarus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> Delta: WNEC is considering re-opening?


That's what I heard from someone "in the know". They had to pull the plug on their off-campus LE/CJA programs after the new standards were implemented because they didn't have the requisite number of Ph.D. faculty, but apparently are re-tooling to have another go at the Board of Higher Education.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> Delta: WNEC is considering re-opening? I always felt the best thing about WNEC was the tuition payment plan and the class schedules. The work, hard or easy, is not an issue for me.
> 
> Sine: Are you in Grad or Undergrad at WSC?


Still working on the undergrad. Painfull, but they tell me it's worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Still working on the undergrad. Painfull, but they tell me it's worth it.


It is; 20% on your salary for the rest of your career and then your pension for the rest of your life.

If I may offer a suggestion; start graduate school ASAP after you finish your undergrad, while you're still in the "school" mindset. It's easy to rationalize that it's only a 5% difference, but that's big money over 20+ years. I took one semester off after getting my undergrad, and knew if I didn't go back right then I never would.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> It is; 20% on your salary for the rest of your career and then your pension for the rest of your life.
> 
> If I may offer a suggestion; start graduate school ASAP after you finish your undergrad, while you're still in the "school" mindset. It's easy to rationalize that it's only a 5% difference, but that's big money over 20+ years. I took one semester off after getting my undergrad, and knew if I didn't go back right then I never would.


I was in Framingham State back in 91-92 after 5 years active duty and never finished. Since finishing the SPA I've been a full time student.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> I've considered it but life changes are abound (no, there is not closet involved). Plus we may be ponying up for private school for my oldest next year.


You have to at least get your Associate's degree; 10% is nothing to sneeze at, plus you'll be "in the system" so if they ever try to eliminate the program, you'll be grandfathered in.



SinePari said:


> I was in Framingham State back in 91-92 after 5 years active duty and never finished. Since finishing the SPA I've been a full time student.


I took a similar path, although I did the drinking instead of studying *before* I went into the service. I told my father he should be grateful I only wasted a couple of month's tuition instead of a whole year. 

As crazy as it sounds now, once you have your Master's and are done, you're going to miss school.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I took a similar path, although I did the drinking instead of studying *before* I went into the service. I told my father he should be grateful I only wasted a couple of month's tuition instead of a whole year.


Being stationed in Germany at 18 y/o, I was killing brain cells AND getting a paycheck.



Delta784 said:


> As crazy as it sounds now, once you have your Master's and are done, you're going to miss school.


Only the scenery  . I'll probably never finish school with plans of going to law school after my masters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Only the scenery  . I'll probably never finish school with plans of going to law school after my masters.


I actually work with a half-dozen guys with law degrees, and only one is doing anything with it (real estate closings). A Master's gets you the same 25%, and saves you about $60-80K.



mikemac64 said:


> I have the BS degree, I was speaking of graduate school.


Ahh...okay. A lot of my co-workers haven't made the jump to graduate school; it can be hard to justify a year+ and $15K for another 5%.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I actually work with a half-dozen guys with law degrees, and only one is doing anything with it (real estate closings). A Master's gets you the same 25%, and saves you about $60-80K.


I'm just looking at years from now, what to do when this ride is over. Not necessarily practice law, but building upon the resume for a "consultant" job in one of those over-paid think tanks .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

SinePari said:


> I'm just looking at years from now, what to do when this ride is over. Not necessarily practice law, but building upon the resume for a "consultant" job in one of those over-paid think tanks .


Just as long as you realize you'll be excommunicated from MassCops as soon as you pass the Bar.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Just as long as you realize you'll be excommunicated from MassCops as soon as you pass the Bar.


Does that mean I'm out? I finish law school tonight and take February's bar. Can I at least get a reprieve until May when the scores come out?
</IMG>


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Sgt K said:


> Does that mean I'm out? I finish law school tonight and take February's bar. Can I at least get a reprieve until May when the scores come out?


You can request a special dispensation if you swear to never enter a criminal courtroom except in the capacity of police officer or prosecutor.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> You can request a special dispensation if you swear to never enter a criminal courtroom except in the capacity of police officer or prosecutor.


 Consider it done! I'm into Personal Injury and Tort litigation. Can't really lock someone up on Friday and defend them on Monday? I'll take the car crashes, product defect cases, and slip and falls any day......I'll sleep better at night.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea I'll vouch for Sgt K on that he won't be one that flips to the other side. He has too much fun doing what he does


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

SinePari said:


> I'm just looking at years from now, what to do when this ride is over. Not necessarily practice law, but building upon the resume for a "consultant" job in one of those over-paid think tanks .


If you are looking for the "think tank" or consulting job consider your doctorate over a J.D. That goes for college teaching as well.

Many J.D.'s are being left out in the cold when it comes to full-time teaching positions since the new Quinn Bill requirements for certified programs took hold. All certified programs have to have 2/3 of their C.J. faculty holding a doctorate in CJ or related field. They are not counting the J.D.

I found a good program up at Franklin Pierce. It is a Doctor of Arts in Transformational Leadership. By focusing on the law and policy track, it opens up a ton of opportunities in both CJ and private sector for those of you who do not want to go to law school and practice law. The schedule is outstanding. We meet one weekend(either Fri.-Sat. or Sat.-Sun.) per month instead of heading to school 2 or 3 days a week. During the weeks between classes, we submit assignments online and participate in online discussions. The whole thing can be completed in 4 years. I know of at least four other cops in the program right now and the program is in it's second year.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Do you have to write a thesis too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

j809 said:


> Do you have to write a thesis too?


In the US, a thesis is a significant research project at the end of a master's program. An academic doctoral degree requires a dissertation which is an original contribution to the knowledge in your field of study.

For many master's programs a thesis is optional, but any credible doctoral program will require a dissertation.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> In the US, a thesis is a significant research project at the end of a master's program. An academic doctoral degree requires a dissertation which is an original contribution to the knowledge in your field of study.
> 
> For many master's programs a thesis is optional, but any credible doctoral program will require a dissertation.


A dissertation is required and is generally what you spend the last year working on. In addition to the dissertation, we have to complete two internships. If you take two courses per quarter you can get the coursework done in two years with the third year for your dissertation.

If you take one per quarter, coursework will take 4 years and your fifth year would be for dissertation. I figure it'll take somewhere around four years because I can't see doubling up on courses during the two quarters you spend doing the internships.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

chief801 said:


> If you are looking for the "think tank" or consulting job consider your doctorate over a J.D. That goes for college teaching as well.
> 
> Many J.D.'s are being left out in the cold when it comes to full-time teaching positions since the new Quinn Bill requirements for certified programs took hold. All certified programs have to have 2/3 of their C.J. faculty holding a doctorate in CJ or related field. They are not counting the J.D.
> 
> I found a good program up at Franklin Pierce. It is a Doctor of Arts in Transformational Leadership. By focusing on the law and policy track, it opens up a ton of opportunities in both CJ and private sector for those of you who do not want to go to law school and practice law. The schedule is outstanding. We meet one weekend(either Fri.-Sat. or Sat.-Sun.) per month instead of heading to school 2 or 3 days a week. During the weeks between classes, we submit assignments online and participate in online discussions. The whole thing can be completed in 4 years. I know of at least four other cops in the program right now and the program is in it's second year.


I will look into that. I have to focus on one degree at a time for now.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a bachelors degree in CJ from a school listed on the "old" list but it is not on the "new" list. I was attending school prior to Jan. 1,2004 but I'm not on the job yet. If I get hired will I be eligible or is the Jan. 1, 2004 only for officers that were all ready on the job at the time of this "new" list?
thanks


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

join the club, i was attending a school on the old list but didnt declare the major until sept 2004 so it doesn't count. it's not for if you were on the job before jan 1, 2004, it is if you were enrolled in the CJ major prior to jan 1, 04. i talked to my advisor and she said there are no plans on trying to become state certified for the Quinn bill anytime soon.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you.
I'm lucky then I was in the CJ program from 00-04 so i should be all set whenever i finally get on.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of a list of Departments that HAVE the Quinn Bill???


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

JeepGirl said:


> Does anyone know of a list of Departments that HAVE the Quinn Bill???


Programs Approved for Police Career Incentive Pay Program aka Quinn Bill
1. American International *College*Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
2. Anna Maria College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
3. Anna Maria College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice/ Division of Professional Studies 
4. Anna Maria College Master of Science in Criminal Justice 
5. Bridgewater State College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
6. Bridgewater State College Master of Science in Criminal Justice 
7. Bristol *Community College*Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
8. Bunker Hill Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
9. Cape Cod Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
10. Curry College Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice 
11. Curry College Master of Arts in Criminal Justice 
12. Dean College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
13. Endicott College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
14. Fitchburg State College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
15. Greenfield Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
16. Holyoke Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
17. Lasell College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
18. Mass Bay Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
19. Massasoit Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
20. Middlesex Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
21. Mount Wachusett Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
22. Northeastern *University*Master of Science in Criminal Justice 
23. *Northeastern University*Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
24. Northern Essex Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
25. North Shore Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
26. Norwich University Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice 
27. Quincy College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
28. Quinsigamond Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
29. Roger Williams University Master of Arts in Criminal Justice 
30. Roxbury Community College Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 
31. Salem State College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
32. Springfield Technical Community College Associate in Science in *Law Enforcement*/ Criminal Justice 
33. University of Massachusetts Boston Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice 
34. University of Massachusetts Lowell Master of Arts in Criminal Justice 
35. University of Massachusetts Lowell Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
36. University of New Haven Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
37. Western New England College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
38. Westfield State College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
39. Westfield State College Master of Science in Criminal Justice 
40. Worcester State College Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 
Compiled by the Massachusetts Board of Higher Education
Updated July 18, 2007


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that... 

Maybe I said it wrong...

See, I already HAVE the degree.... and am looking for a list of Departments that would actually PAY me for having it - as my current one does not. 


Thanks


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

JeepGirl said:


> Does anyone know of a list of Departments that HAVE the Quinn Bill???


In what area of the state are you looking to work at? and are you already academy trained?

HB7220PD


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

you think because i was enrolled at the school before 2004, but not the major i may get it?


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Massachusetts
Full time Academy
7+ years experience


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

JeepGirl said:


> Does anyone know of a list of Departments that HAVE the Quinn Bill???


This is the contact info on the Quinn Bill website; if anyone would know, it would probably be them.

The Massachusetts Office of Student Financial Assistance

454 Broadway, Suite 200 
Revere, Massachusetts 02151

Phone: (617) 727-9420 
Fax: (617) 727-0667


----------

